# System32 Ordner öffnet sich nach booten



## Thorsten (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

hab' mal wieder 'ne Frage. Wenn der Rechner mit XP-Home neu gestartet wird, dann öffnet sich jedes Mal ein Windows-Explorer-Fenster im Ordner system32. Schaute auch schon unter Autostart nach, doch nix gefunden.
Hat jemand 'ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Danke!


----------



## Sinac (26. Juni 2006)

Steht unter "Start"->"Ausführen"->msconfig ->"Systemstart" etwas Dementsprechendes?


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juni 2006)

Ich hab hier was interessantes dazu entdeckt...vielleicht ist das ja die Ursache:
http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/result.xhtml?url=/ct/faq/hotline/03/26/02.shtml&words=Ordner


----------

